# The Mote in Gods Eye



## Drawn To The North (May 27, 2015)

I thought some of you who enjoy the older sci-fi novels would appreciate this. I've been reading "The Mote in Gods Eye" by Jerry Pournelle and Larry Niven, so I re-created one of the scene's from the book. It's the part where some marines arrive at a church and in the middle is this old ship's holographic navigation projector.


----------



## Parson (May 28, 2015)

Wow! that's a wonderful creation. Great book too.


----------



## DrMclony (May 28, 2015)

I love it  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Drawn To The North (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks Parson and DrMclony, glad you like it. I'm working my way through "Altered Carbon" at the moment, so might do something based on that in the future.


----------



## Parson (Jun 16, 2015)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dan Jones (Jun 22, 2015)

Excellent picture, very cinematic. Read the book last year.


----------



## steelyglint (Jun 26, 2015)

The pic in the OP sort of reminded me of a room in a Stalker game - there's a level-changer at the end of it, and the next area is inordinately deadly - and you're not allowed to take any weapons with you. That bit's always fun. You have to find a group of heavily-armed bandits - who shoot on sight - and find some way to acquire their weapons.



Drawn To The North said:


> Thanks Parson and DrMclony, glad you like it. I'm working my way through "Altered Carbon" at the moment, so might do something based on that in the future.



Interesting. Always wanted to see what a custom-built combat 'sleeve' looks like. Not sure if I'd like you to depict Takeshi Kovacs - I have a mental picture from reading Morgan's novels and have been dreading the making of a movie.

.


----------



## Drawn To The North (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks Parson and DG Jones.

Steely,  I think you would love Metro 2033 if you haven't played it already. It has a similiar mood to Stalker. Also, I know what you mean, it's the same feeling I get whenever I read the book first then see the film. Sadly I forgot about Altered Carbon and have been working on other projects so it might have to wait for the time being!


----------



## Drawn To The North (May 10, 2016)

Here's a fantasy piece created for a client recently.


----------



## Parson (May 10, 2016)

Well done! It leaves me with a feeling of mystery and a touch of horror. The skull makes me think that if this were a book I wouldn't want to go there. But that's just me. I would also like to know the stories of the participants.


----------



## Drawn To The North (May 10, 2016)

Thanks Parson, each character does have their own story created by the client. To be honest, working with this client in particular made creating the piece really easy, because the brief was well written and very descriptive.


----------



## Annoura Black (May 13, 2016)

Wow! That's awesome!


----------



## Drawn To The North (May 13, 2016)

Thanks Annoura.


----------



## Stuart Suffel (Aug 20, 2016)

Very good symmetry and atmosphere (colours).  Only got half way through the book, but that was years ago. Might give it another chance in time.


----------

